# John Flavel on carnal concupiscence



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2020)

... And by crucifying the flesh, we are not to understand the total extinction or perfect subduing of corrupt nature, but only the deposing of corruption from its regency and dominion in the soul; its dominion is taken away, though its life be prolonged for a season; but yet, as death surely, though slowly, follows crucifixion, (the life of crucified persons gradually departing frown them, with their blood) it is just so in the mortification of sin; and therefore what the apostle in this place calls crucifying, he calls in Rom. 8:13. mortifying. “If ye, through the Spirit, do mortify,” … if ye put to death the deeds of the body: ...

For more, see John Flavel on carnal concupiscence.


----------

